# First holiday with Obi



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, we're back from the lovely Isle of wight and what a dog friendly place it is, highly recommended! Had a great time and Obi's just loved playing on the beach  He didn't go fully in the sea for a swim but he really enjoyed jumping in and out the waves. He also enjoyed lots of digging and burying his balls (tennis...  ) in the sand. The island is now home to 3 of his tennis balls...lol. Other fun past times included knocking down sand castles (much to my kids annoyance!) and going crabbing (whilst the kids were looking for live one's he found all the dead ones  ). I was worried about his defiant behaviour before we went away but I have to say he was brilliantly behaved whilst away (apart from managing to jump up on the table one night and scoff my curry while I was seeing to the kids ...he had a runny bum the next day and it was orange...serves him right!). He was a popular attraction at the holiday park we stayed at and by day 2 we had all the kids flocking round to see him and play with him. As a consequence my kids made loads of friends and were well occupied. Thank you Obi. :twothumbs: All in all a great holiday. Here's a few pics and I some more and some video which I'll get round to posting later.

Now it's time to catch up om what's been going on... but I have noticed that JD have some new babies (aahhh) and blue roan girls :love-eyes: I'm so envious of those on the autumn wait list, you lucky so and so's! 

Clare
x 





































































http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n591/obi_2011/IOW Aug 2011/




hope this works as first time using photobucket


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you all had a great time Clare and that Obi was a good boy. Your photos are lovely hes a handsome boy. Will be great to watch the blue roan pups as they get bigger x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Obi looked like he had a fab time .. he is so big now Clare .. I am so used to seeing his little puppy pic on pitapata... he's a mighty fine cockapoo, you must be so proud ... lovely size and coat .. he’s not a JD pup is he??? I am sure he’s not :S

I would love to take Oakley & Honey ... where did you stay? Any recommendations ..

We went to the beach yesterday Milford-on-Sea.. fab day.. made even better by meeting a lovely choccy cockapoo and his lovely owner ... 

Think we will try and have another day trip with the dogs soon... it was so much fun.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Obi looked like he had a fab time .. he is so big now Clare .. I am so used to seeing his little puppy pic on pitapata... he's a mighty fine cockapoo, you must be so proud ... lovely size and coat .. he’s not a JD pup is he??? I am sure he’s not :S
> 
> I would love to take Oakley & Honey ... where did you stay? Any recommendations ..
> 
> ...


Thanks JoJo, Obi was from an American Cocker hobby breeder in Kent. I must change my avatar picture as he's certainly grown a bit since then! 

We stayed at a caravan park in St Helen's which is on the east side of island. Very clean and well kept. Lot's of dog friendly beaches nearby. Our nearest beach was called The Duver but we also visited Puckpool (in between Seaview and Ryde), Lake (in between Sandown and Shanklin), Yaverland (my fav, it's the end part of Sandown), Bembridge and Allum Bay. We took Obi on all our day trips and everywhere seemed very dog friendly. Even the ferry crossing was ok to let dogs on the top deck, inside and out. Would definitely go again some time.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg he is beautiful!!!! Pics are fab,looks like you had a great time!! xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love the photos and Obi is gorgeous - glad you all had a great time


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Clare, welcome home. Looks like you all had a fab time! Glad Obi was a good boy, apart from the curry


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Fab photos, looke like an ace time


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He's gorg!!! no wonder he was a big hit with all the kids!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the IOW Clare, had many hols as a child, and my cousin lives there now so we often go to visit. Obi and the kids obviously had a great time, they're happy = you're happy 
Obi looks fabulous, beautiful coat


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome back Clare. Photos are great, looks like a fab holiday.

Shame about the curry incident, 

I must get over to the IOW when we head off to Christchurch on Tuesday . We can see the IOW from our beach.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Lovely photos, he's gorgeous, and the same age as my Poppy!! His birthdays not the 22nd of Feb is it?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome pics, looks like he had a fabulous time, as did the rest of you! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Thanks JoJo, Obi was from an American Cocker hobby breeder in Kent. I must change my avatar picture as he's certainly grown a bit since then!
> 
> We stayed at a caravan park in St Helen's which is on the east side of island. Very clean and well kept. Lot's of dog friendly beaches nearby. Our nearest beach was called The Duver but we also visited Puckpool (in between Seaview and Ryde), Lake (in between Sandown and Shanklin), Yaverland (my fav, it's the end part of Sandown), Bembridge and Allum Bay. We took Obi on all our day trips and everywhere seemed very dog friendly. Even the ferry crossing was ok to let dogs on the top deck, inside and out. Would definitely go again some time.


He is gorgeous ... great breeding .. lovely size .. I would like a Obi 

It sounds perfect .. thanks for sharing .. a lovely dog friendly holiday xxx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, looks like you had a brilliant holiday - photos are stunning  Obi has grown so much and has a beautiful, glossy coat, no wonder he attracted lots of attention! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome back, looks like you had a great time. Obi has grown ....how much does he weigh now? Lovely glossy coat too.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Lovely photos, he's gorgeous, and the same age as my Poppy!! His birthdays not the 22nd of Feb is it?


Hi, yes it was the 22nd Feb!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Welcome back, looks like you had a great time. Obi has grown ....how much does he weigh now? Lovely glossy coat too.


The last time I weighed him was before we went away and he was 6.5kg. His coat is getting quite long now and he looks much smaller when he is wet


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi, yes it was the 22nd Feb!



LoL they are Birthday Buddies!!!  arty2:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous photos and great to know the IOW is doggy friendly! We have friends over there and keep meaning to go.


----------

